# Rivetted (!?!?) metal arch roof building



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Look at this --> found it just off downtown Sedalia, Missouri, a week or so ago. Yes, I realize it has been there longer than a week








An arch roof metal building put together with rivets







hundreds and thousands, maybe even millions, billions, or trillions, of itty-bitty thumb sized rivets!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwm440/sets/72157617881349136/

Don't know, yet, anything abouot its history.

Have never seen or heard of one bilt like this.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

That was someone with time on their hands.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

An industrial masterpiece. May pre-date the quonset hut, which was made with arched corrugated steel. Maybe someone who built airplanes?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow. Looks like an old hangar except the doors aren't big enough. Maybe a garage for farm equipment?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to remember other buildings similar to that. Never paid much attention to the details before, but there sure are a lot of rivets in that thing!

The ones I vaguely remember were associated with junk yards, but I get the feeling that the original purpose may have predated the junk yard.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A fascinating structure: full of character as they say.

Is it still in use? Maybe a search into the areas history might point to its original purpose and use.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There was one of these out in KS around Doge City. These may have been a comon stucture back maybe in the 30s. Looks like they used them for some type of repair shop. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rivet counters nightmare. Make them count the rivets with no pencil or papar or calculator.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 05/25/2009 5:15 PM
Rivet counters nightmare. Make them count the rivets with no pencil or papar or calculator. 


I ain't not gots that many toes!


----------

